# Store Inquiry



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Does anyone know of a good store in the GTA (besides Big Al's) where I can get marine fish/coral/invertebrates?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

In the Miss area, Reef Raft and Where's the Reef will be the best place for price AND health. Further West is Oakville Reef Gallery.

In the East GTA are NAFB and Sea U Marine.

Those are the only places that I will get livestock not only for myself but for my clients.

Anything in particular you are looking for? I'll keep an eye out and let you know.

HTH/JME/2C


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for the tips Wilson.

I will be buying my stock in the next couple of months so I'm still planning on what fish/vertebrate etc. to buy. I'm not certain exactly what I'll be buying but I want to make sure whatever it is will be compatible and live peacefully with one another. There are so many species to choose from. I'm still working that out. 

Thanks again Wilson


----------

